# 5+5 weeks and heavy bleed, anyone else had same and continued pregnancy



## somewhere overthe rainbow (May 14, 2012)

Hi

I am clinging on to hope here ..... 

I am 5+5 weeks pregnant following FET of 2 top garde embies.  Last night I had a painless bleed, i completely soaked one sanitary pad.  I haven't had any more bleeding and no pain.  Yesterday afternoon I slipped and fell directly onto my backside and cant help thinking this has caused it.

Anyone else had such a heavy bleed with continued pregnancy.  I have called my clinic but as its sunday it was just an answer machine so it will be tomorrow before I can go and get my bloods checked.

praying for a miracle   ( but silently knowing it is over  )

somewhere xx


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

didnt want to read and run, i bled period like bleeds through all 3 of mine and went on to give to birth to 3 live well babies
it could be you are bleeding from elsewhere in the womb cervix etc
wishing you well
mel x


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow (May 14, 2012)

thanks melloumaw .... hope to get some answers from bloods this week.

xxx


----------



## Surfergirl (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi,

I had a huge bleed at about 6 weeks and was totally convinced it was all over. I came home from work one day and looked down, it was all over the floor. Went to the out of hours doctor who also thought it was all over. I had a scan two days later, fully expecting a miscarriage to be confirmed but my little bean was still tucked up and quite happy! She is a year old on Wednesday! They are tougher than you think. I had several heavy bleeds and some spotting for a couple of weeks.

Good luck xx


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,
I didn't have FET but had 10 days of bleeding and my subsequent scan showed a healthy baby and heartbeat. Twin pregnancies are more prone to bleeds than singletons too. I think you would have had a longer and painful bleed if you'd lost the pregnancy. It may be a subchorionic hematoma, or it's sadly possible one embryo hasn't made it. Either way it doesn't sound like you've had a long enough bleed to have lost the pregnancy completely, plus you didn't have pain, but unfortunately you won't know until the scan. Best of luck, hope all is well


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

I had a bleed at 5wks & a day or two, after a single DD FET. Went to the hospital for an utlrasound & blood test, as per their instructions (they said don't hurry, but do come into the maternity ER). They couldn't see a reason for the bleeding, & were very matter-of-fact, saying it could have been a miscarriage, it could be that a miscarriage would happen, or all could be fine. We were told to be back for another ultrasound after 6wk2d (usually but not always the earliest one could see a heartbeat). We were going out of the country so did that instead, & I had some spotting on one day there. It was nervewracking but we made it to our scan back home at 7wk2d, & saw a heartbeat & all was fine. There have been no problems since with the pregnancy at all.

I am almost 8 months pregnant now with a huge boy.   I have been on Lovenox twice per day throughout, & nobody has ever said to stop taking it. I have to admit that all this time, I look at the toilet paper each time I pee, just in case there is bleeding, I can't stop myself from automatically doing it. But so far so good!

Hang in there.


----------



## susie1974 (May 13, 2011)

I had a double fet and suffered a massive bleed at 5 weeks for one day then again same thing a week later am currently 15 weeks with twins , I was told it is so so common with twins , wishing you all the luck in the world x


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

As long there is no cramping pain you will ve fine but still go to EPU to check.

Becky7 xx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow (May 14, 2012)

Thank you so much girls for all your replies. It gives me a little hope. Will see how this week goes. 

Somewhere xx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow (May 14, 2012)

I thought I would update you lovely ladies who shared your stories and gave me hope.  My HCG is over 3000 so Dr had suggested I just keep my scan as planned which would be in 2 weeks.  The nurse has kindly offered me an early scan for reassuance this Wed.  I am feeling hugely relieved but I know I still have a long way to go as I have been at this stage before.  But things feel good again.

Thanks again girls

Somewhere xxx


----------



## Surfergirl (Apr 30, 2010)

That's great news somewhere! When I had my scare I still had a high HCG so it's really positive that yours is high. Fingers crossed for the scan xx


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

fingers crossed all is well with your scan


----------



## Paulapumpkin (Apr 22, 2006)

Great news, fingers crossed for the scan. Xxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow (May 14, 2012)

just to update ....

Scan went well,  6+2 tiny splodge with flickering heart beat.  I have further scan for 2 weeks for follow up.  So relieved but cautiously excited as we have been at this stage before.  Our next scan is a huge bench mark for us.  So was feeling mightily positive again then I go to the loo last night and see some bloody discharge and freak out again.  It was only once so hoping it all ok.

Thanks girls for all your kind positivity

somewhere xxx


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

fab news


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey  SWOR. Did you have vaginal scan if so that can sometime cause the bleed so try not to worry and try next time to ask for stomach scan instead of vaginal scan as that happen to me and it worked  so tell them to leave your vaginal alone lol
And  well done and rest as much you can.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Surfergirl (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi somewhere,

That's great news. Am so pleased for you!

xx


----------

